# Why no Tau books?



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Other than the Firewarrior adaption novel, why are there no other Tau books? I would think with all the diplomatic artistry that goes with their Caste system and the interaction between other races for the greater good, somekind of Tau story would come out of their history. Fall of Farsight? Rise of Shadowsun? Damocles Gulf Encounter?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I would think they'd expand on them. But Black Library only focuses on Space Marines and Guard. Not much Eldar or anything really....I agree, lets stop fawning over Marines and stuff, they f*cking rock but I've read so many damn stories on them already.....like the Heresy Novels, etc. 

~Beltiac abides...


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

mhmm.. i definitely wouldn't like to see them. think of the reasons why they were introduced into the wh40k universe in the first place. i still don't like it. it's so very at odds with wh40k. and i think most writers are too old to get used to them and there's virtually no fluff around them (compared to other races). and just inventing in depth background like crazy does not add to the feeling. things have to grow over time. otherwise it collides awefully with the overall fluff. like seen so many times when the heresy novels started to get released. so much old fluff is just shit now. although i must admit i like the first three and fulgrim quite much.

what i would love to see is more stories not focussed on war alone but on the vast society that is the imperium. all the morbid and twisted stuff. the intrigues, deceit and powerplay. like abnett started to do in 'eisenhorn'. by far the best serious warhammer fiction imho. next best are the ciaphas cain novels.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I don't know. I might write one up then post it to BL. Or not. But hey.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Fire Warrior guys? That came out in book form for a bit??


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

They're communists, and communists are boring.

I for one would like to see more Eldar and Ork books. Just think about how much awesome would be contained in a book about Orks...omg!


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

You know what I would like to see....a Tyrannid book!

That would be f***ing awesome!


----------



## adimick (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd say a book from both the Imperial guard and ork points of view of a battle. It would be interesting to see what someone would write from the stand point of an ork


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

There are very few alien novels because it is impossible for a writer to relate to. These aliens would have different ways of thinking, behaving, interacting and talking. A writer needs to have some form of reference when creating characters and settings etc. In our real life world, these references aren't there. Therefore it is far more interesting to write about humanity and how it deals with these aliens rather than vice versa.

L.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tau are featured in severl books (Star of Damocles, one of the Ciaphus Cain novels, a Last Chancer novel ect) but there isnt a book with them as the _main_ point of veiw


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That...is a veeery good question. I failed to realize that until you mentioned that....I wish I knew the reason....I do wish that they'd do a Tau book on human mercenaries, that'd be cool, Guard fighting Tau Mercenaries or vice versa...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to admit I wouldn't be interested in a novel from the tau perspective but I would like to see more novels about battles against the tau

I would like a novel from the orc perspective tho
I think that would be rather amusing but at the moment
I want to read an eldar novel its just what I feel at the moment


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

Most likly becuase a lot are still in there sandbox stage for storyline, I mean they made a massive mistake in the new Imperial Guard codex where appenretly a sniper (ratling) kills an etheral about 200 years before the Damos crusade even began. 

Also with the whole Farsight being 100 years old or whatever and then saying its fate not the sword in Tau Empires their most likly waiting until they get the timeline just right.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

If you like the tau read "Courage and Honor" by graham Mcneal, Its an ultramarine book but the tau are the enemy and rather interesting.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

I think there was a book "Fire Warrior" regarding the game if I'm correct.
Also, if you think about it, what are you going to write about Tau? They aren't particularly good at anything and they only inhabit a tiny fraction of the eastern fringe. They are like undramatic dark eldar, they hardly do anything and when they do, they don't torture the prisoners or anything.
Anyways, we all know GW are the John Howards of Space Marines (George Bush). At least it does carry some benefits, the recent prise rize has hardly effected Tau set prices.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

JerryDaMouse said:


> I think there was a book "Fire Warrior" regarding the game if I'm correct.
> Also, if you think about it, what are you going to write about Tau? They aren't particularly good at anything and they only inhabit a tiny fraction of the eastern fringe. They are like undramatic dark eldar, they hardly do anything and when they do, they don't torture the prisoners or anything.
> Anyways, we all know GW are the John Howards of Space Marines (George Bush). At least it does carry some benefits, the recent prise rize has hardly effected Tau set prices.


True, i refuse to pay 60 bucks for termys! for 6 bucks more i get a landraider!


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

While I find the Tau interesting, I dont believe they could support a book entirely dedicated to them....I love the way Graham McNeill played them out in "Courage and Honor"; he did not completely "punk" them out and played to their strengths. I believe we will see more of the Tau in the future, just perhaps not in the leading role - more as in a continued portaryal as McNeill has done....?


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, in response to the guy who said he wants to see a Tyranid book, one question. How could there be a character, when tyranids have NO FREE WILL?


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i would really like to see a nid book, but also i would like to see a series about the old ones and the creation of the elder, crons and the chaos gods


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

For thoughs of you that can write....
BL are looking for short storys where xnos are the main protaginists. I am not sure of the link but i am sure someone clever then me will find it and post it up. Get writting


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> For thoughs of you that can write....
> BL are looking for short storys where xnos are the main protaginists. I am not sure of the link but i am sure someone clever then me will find it and post it up. Get writting


Would this be it:
http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=11868


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

While there will be many stories written, it is again one of those situations of "How do you write from the perspective of the Ork(Primitive Tech-heads), Tyrinids (Hive Mind), Necrons (Android/Living Tech) or Even the Tau are a little difficult to support a full book. I can see the shorts, I am looking forward to reading the Xenos stories when they come out though.


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

The reason there is no Tau book is because every other phrase is "For the Greater Good!" 

Ha nah really , I think it has alot to do with not being able to relate to certain things which would be normal to the Tau since they have almost no human characterisitcs.

A nid book would be cool if maybe it was told through a psychers point of view who was attempting to control a hive mind and ended up falling to it's will and trying to destroy the imperium that sounds sweet.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Sanguine1 said:


> The reason there is no Tau book is because every other phrase is "For the Greater Good!"
> 
> Ha nah really , I think it has alot to do with not being able to relate to certain things which would be normal to the Tau since they have almost no human characterisitcs.
> 
> A nid book would be cool if maybe it was told through a psychers point of view who was attempting to control a hive mind and ended up falling to it's will and trying to destroy the imperium that sounds sweet.


And the space wolves have more dialogue options?

"You want to know the wolfiest way to the wolfmart? Well take a wolftastic left on the wolfroad up ahead, follow it for about three wolfmiles(Different from normal miles) than just call for a wolfentaxirhino. Wolfproblem solved!"

Seriously, it's like talking to a smurf.


----------

